# Fischereiabgabe



## nuelle47 (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine knifflige Frage zur Fischereiabgabe.

Und zwar habe ich meinen Angelschein in HH gemacht, allerdings dieses Jahr noch keine Abgabe bezahlt. Nun bin ich für ein paar Monate in Bayern und würde halt auch gerne los zum Angeln. Kann ich die Abgabe auch hier in Bayern bezahlen sodass mein Angelschein wieder gültig ist? Oder sogar den aus Schleswig-Holstein? Den kann man anscheinend online holen (habe eigentlich nicht geplant in nächster Zeit nach HH zu fahren...#c

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiter helfen

Danke 

Nils


----------



## fishhawk (13. April 2018)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Hallo,

um da ne rechtssichere Auskunft zu bekommen, müsste man wohl die betroffene Verwaltung fragen.

Ich als Laie kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man die Hamburger Fischereiabgabe an einer bayerischen Gemeindekasse einzahlen kann.

Üblicherweise muss der Fischereischein von der für den  Wohnsitz zuständigen Verwaltung ausgestellt werden.

Ob man mit Wohnsitz Hamburg einen gültigen Fischereischein SH online erwerben kann, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Wenn du nicht selbst nach Hamburg fahren willst oder kannst, müsste man mal bei Amt der Ausstellung anfragen, ob man auch einen Boten beauftragen kann und den Papierkram dann per Post erledigen kann. Wirst doch sicher noch zuverlässige Kontaktpersonen in Hamburg haben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Mit der 5€ Marke kommste nicht Weit.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. April 2018)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

SH kassiert zusätzlich von den Fischereischeininhabern anderer Bundesländer nochmal die Abgabe ab. 
Die normale Marke muss aus dem Bundesland kommen,wo der Wohnsitz ist.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Hallo,

vielleicht ist es möglich, den Schein zu einer zuverlässigen Person nach Hamburg zu schicken, die dort den Beitrag einzahlt, die Marke einkleben lässt und das ganze wieder retour schickt.

Oder muss man in Hamburg persönlich erscheinen und unterschreiben?


----------



## woern1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, das bedeutet letztlich, dass du z.B. mit deinem HH-Jahresfischereischein in SH an 'offenen' Gewässern (wie z.B. der Ostsee) angeln darfst, wenn du für SH die Gebührenabgabe von 10 € bezahlt hast (und diese kann man online errichten). Und die gilt halt nur für SH.


Wenn du in Bayern angeln möchtest, dann sollte dein Jahresfischereischein HH reichen (auch ohne Gebührenmarke); jedoch ist zusätzlich halt ein Erlaubnsisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer erforderlich (du bist dann halt Gastangler). Gewässerabhängig (besonders bei Salmonidengewässern usw) könnte in Bayern noch der Sportfischerpasss verlangt werden. In der Regel sind die Gewässer in Vereinshand bzw. in Bewirtschaftung von organisierten Fischerzünften (i.d.R. über den dortigen Landesverband). Die Erteilung von Gastkarten gibt's dann nur, wenn du selber vereinszugehörig bist in einem Verein, der auch im Landesverband ist. Du bekommst dann einen sogenannten Sportfischerpass, wo du jedes Jahr die Verbandsmarke einklebst. 
Von daher müsstest du halt schauen, welche Gewässer du da im Süden befischen möchtest und welche Bedingungen für die Gastkarten verknüpft sind.

Wie schon gesagt, dein HH-Schein wird anerkannt, fraglich ist halt, wo du fischen möchstest.  Zudem sind an einigen Gewässern auch die Gastkarten begrenzt, von daher erst erkundigen.
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/138119/index.php
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/mam/cms07/ifi/dateien/fpr-informationen_f%C3%BCr_den_verkauf_von_erlaubnisscheinen.pdf

Werner


----------



## fishhawk (17. April 2018)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*



> Wenn du in Bayern angeln möchtest, dann sollte dein Jahresfischereischein HH reichen (auch ohne Gebührenmarke)



Und du bist sicher, dass ein Fischereischein ohne Marke ein gültiges Dokument ist?

Klingt für mich eher nach "abgelaufen", aber mit HH kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. April 2018)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Ohne = Abgelaufen


----------

